# .22 Illegal for Cottontails?



## hiflouro (Nov 1, 2010)

So, I'm reading in the Upland Game Guidebook that: 
"Upland game may be taken with a shotgun no larger than 10 gauge, a handgun or with archery equipment. Ammunition for shotguns and handguns must be one-half ounce or more of shot that ranges in size from no. 2 through no. 8." (page 17)
​Does that mean that it's illegal to hunt cottontails with a .22?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

NO!
​Cottontail rabbit and snowshoe hare may be taken with any firearm that is not capable of being fired fully automatic.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> NO!
> 
> Cottontail rabbit and snowshoe hare may be taken with any firearm that is not capable of being fired fully automatic.


Agreed. I think this applies to the feathered portion of upland game only


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Why cant I like my own comments?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Why cant I like my own comments?


Narcissism ... 

-DallanC


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

How's that?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

hiflouro said:


> So, I'm reading in the Upland Game Guidebook that: "Upland game may be taken with a shotgun no larger than 10 gauge, a handgun or with archery equipment. Ammunition for shotguns and handguns must be one-half ounce or more of shot that ranges in size from no. 2 through no. 8." (page 17)
> ​Does that mean that it's illegal to hunt cottontails with a .22?


You need to read a little bit further to the first paragraph on the top of page 17


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Feel better Bax.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

• Cottontail rabbit and snowshoe hare may be
taken with any firearm that is not capable of
being fired fully automatic.
In addition to the requirements above, you
may NOT use either of the following:
• A firearm capable of being fired
fully automatic
• Any light-enhancement device or aiming
device that casts a visible beam of light

No lasers... There's just no fun left in the world.


----------



## hiflouro (Nov 1, 2010)

There it is, top of page 18. 
I guess I should have kept reading. 

Thanks!



Mavis13 said:


> • Cottontail rabbit and snowshoe hare may be
> taken with any firearm that is not capable of
> being fired fully automatic.
> ...


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah like everybody has said, it is legal. I just popped one in brain the other day with one:grin:


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I hunt rabbits with a .22 but after several misses I've been known to get the shotgun out. It's much more affective.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Mavis13 said:


> • Cottontail rabbit and snowshoe hare may be
> taken with any firearm that is not capable of
> being fired fully automatic.
> In addition to the requirements above, you
> ...


no machine guns, no lasers, no explosives, NO FUN!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bax* said:


> no machine guns, no lasers, no explosives, NO FUN!


No, but if you hit a rabbit with a .375 H&H it is almost like a explosive.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Critter said:


> No, but if you hit a rabbit with a .375 H&H it is almost like a explosive.


Holy cow that would be a mess!

Why dont guys ever start threads about using too much gun on upland game? Guys always want to use their .22 centerfires on big game, so why dont we ever talk about using big guns on little critters? :?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bax* said:


> Holy cow that would be a mess!
> 
> Why dont guys ever start threads about using too much gun on upland game? Guys always want to use their .22 centerfires on big game, so why dont we ever talk about using big guns on little critters? :?


I have shot cotton tails with a .22lr, .22-250, .30-06, 7mm mag, .340 Weatherby, .410, 12, 20 ga shotguns not to mention a couple with a wrist rocket and 1/4" steel ball bearings.

You just have to remember "*Head Shots Only*" with the high power rifles.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I've used a 60lb compound bow, a 30-06, a .22, a pellet rifle, a BB gun, a 12 gauge and a 20 gauge. About anything will do it.


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

I used to love rabbit....then I pulled out a huge tape worm once.....can't touch them now.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

pelican said:


> I used to love rabbit....then I pulled out a huge tape worm once.....can't touch them now.


Wait was the worm in the rabbit?.....or in you-O,-


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes do tell:what:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That is why you clean and cook them.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

The rabbits or the worms??

I love this forum!!!


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Its my little secret


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

-O,- Well, I WAS hungry.Not so anymore


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Haha dunkem:grin: I would be the same, but I had a shore-side dinner consisting of duck breast and bass fillet's before i read these;-)


----------



## utahtim (Aug 29, 2012)

shot a cotton tail with a 12 gauge slug once...


----------

